# Need advise to add RAM PC133U



## sudk29 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi:
I am novice in this field and am planning to upgrade by laptop(HP Omnibook 6100 ....Intel(R) PENTIUM(R) III, Mobile CPU 1000Mhz) which has 256 RAM (PC133U-333-542 Syn 133Mhz). I am planning to either:+Replace this RAM with compatible 1GB or 512MB RAM or +Add another RAM of similar size. I need advise what would be configration of the new 1 GB RAM to buy....I am not aware of the pin number as I see in may ads 144pin/184pin/200pin....and also I am not aware if other PC number like pc2700 or pc3200 could be used?
Any help in this regards to help me buy the correct RAM will be appreciated.
Thanks friends and have a great day!!!
Sud


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

This page has some info you might find useful:

http://www.edgetechcorp.com/memory/upgrade.asp?cid=20321

The max amount of RAM your laptop can use is 1 GB. Based on the prices of today's ram, you'd end up paying around $160-$200 for it.

PC-133
SO-DIMM
144 Pin


----------



## sudk29 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: Need advise to add RAM PC 133U*

Tosh,
Thanks for response!
When you say I can go upto 1GB RAM, does it mean I can get only upto 512 MB in each slot or there is any 1GB single RAM?
Does this one look okay to buy?
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=64X64NB133-N&cat=RAM

Have a great day!
Sud


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

It's 1 GB "overall", so 512 MB in each slot. 

And that RAM you specified would work just fine.

However, if I were you, I'd seriously consider getting a new laptop for about $400-$500 rather than spending $146 (2*$73) for some RAM. You'll notice "some" difference with the extra RAM, but not a whole lot.


----------

